# نموذج اكسل لمستخلص



## طارق السيد عبده (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
أصدقائي اليكم هذا العمل لتستعينوا به في كيفيه عمل المستخلصات الجاريه والختاميه
لعمليه مقاولات
[COLOR="Purple"]أبو مؤمن[/COLOR]


----------



## الاصلى (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedhien (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## همسه احمد (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله كل الخير
ولكن الملف مش موجود


----------



## ممدوح انور (17 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 أبريل 2008)

الملف موجود وشغال وتحياتي للزميل طارق


----------



## م محمود يسن (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للمهندس طارق


----------



## amrcivil (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dina2000 (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (24 أبريل 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

السلام عليكم
لا شكر علي واجب 
أخوكم مهندس أبو مؤمن


----------



## eng.amani (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوكمال (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا عزيزي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليدبركات (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حلمى محمد جمال (25 أبريل 2008)

متشكر اوى عالعمل القيم ده وياريت تفيدونا اكتر بخبرتكوا


----------

